# Opera Internet Radio



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good internet radio station that plays a lot of good 20th century as opposed to current artists? I tend to be more into arias and just occasional whole operas. The type of artists many of us like in this forum. So many are heavy on Netrebko and pop opera. FM Radio said they had an opera station but didn't when I went there. Pandora and Amazon have disappointing offerings. I miss Sirius FM Opera but don't have the set up in my car and am cheap. I used to enjoy it when it had Gay Radio but that is in the past. I think that famous NY opera queen that has a big site has some stuff but I can't remember it's name. Starts with a P I think.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

There is Operavore from WQXR, but I don't know if it would meet your criteria. WQXR streams


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Monsalvat said:


> There is Operavore from WQXR, but I don't know if it would meet your criteria. WQXR streams


I'll try it. I listened to Met Opera Radio 20 years ago and they played more older stuff than they play now.


----------

